# help me with 100% palm kernel oil please.



## wickedter (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm doing 100% palm kernel oil soap. I'm suffering 2 tough things. 
1. My soap is too dried.  I use 32% water of oil <900g oil, 288 g water, 148g lye> <don't use blender stick>
2. My soap trace so quick if I use a stick blender but soap will look great after finishing and I only can do 1 batch, 900g of oil.  If I don't use blender stick. I can do 2 batches before tracing.

****PS.these are in term of pouring into shaped mold not loaf mold so it takes some time to pour.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't understand why you say your soap is too dry. 32% isn't too steep of a water discount. Some people use 40% lye concentration which is even steeper. It just means the soap will trace faster and there is less water to evaporate. You can use more water if you want trace to slow down. However, 100% palm kernel oil soap is going to be very drying when used on the skin. 

I don't understand your second comment. Perhaps you could explain it a little differently.


----------



## wickedter (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Hazel. For second comment I mean using a blender machine can make a soap trace much faster. How can I make a big bulk without getting trace?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2013)

I forgot to ask what temperature are you combining the oils and lye. The higher the temp, the faster the trace. I suggest using more water and stirring until you see the batch has reach the emulsified stage.  I have a hard time seeing emulsification but this is because I have bad eyesight. Emulsification is where the oils and lye solution have just blended together and won't separate. Just past this stage is what most soapers look for and call trace. Emulsification is the point past where the blend is stable - stop stirring and if you don't see separation, then you've reached emulsion. The batch remains a consistent creamy color and you won't see any oil floating on top. I was told to look at edge because I could see if oil is suspended more easily. I can't see it but that's my problem. 

You could add another oil like olive to slow trace.


----------



## wickedter (Dec 30, 2013)

I mixed lye into oil at 70-75c.


----------



## wickedter (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you ever seen this problem?  This one isn't about tracing.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like it overheated. 70-75C is too hot, try mixing when lye and oils are around 26-32C


----------



## wickedter (Dec 30, 2013)

I used to mix around 70-80 but it went ok. This time. I have no idea what happen.

Thanks Obsidian very much.


----------

